
Pessimists Guide to 2028 (2018) - Answerawake
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/pessimists-guide-to-2018/
======
earth2mars
any alternatives to [https://outline.com](https://outline.com) to watch
paywall articles like this?

~~~
Answerawake
You could try loading the link in an incognito window. That is how I am able
to get past the block. It is a shame that it is not easily accessible.

When I first saw this article last year, it was very jarring. As events
unfolded in 2019, we are already seeing a significant deviation to the
predictions presented in this link. Was hoping to get some discussion going
regarding the change in outcomes. I feel a lot more hopeful that the future
will have some sort of middle ground that is better than the predictions
presented here.

